# Bruckner symphonies recording



## manueelster (Feb 7, 2013)

I want to purchase the complete cycle of Bruckner's Symphonies. Any recommendations?


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

If I had to choose (I actually had to, some time ago), I would go with Wand or Jochum.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Your profile doesn't tell me where you are (or anything else) so I don't know if amazon.com is an option for you. However, if you go there and search on Bruckner, you will find a complete set on mp3 for 9.49USD - that is excellent. Assuming that good mono sound is OK.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

My views: Jochum/DG (slightly more agitated than his EMI), or Wand, for an introduction.

Barenboim/Teldec is uneven, but it has great moments (4 and 5, for instance). The same applies for Inbal (great in 00-3, uses alternative versions of 3 (highly recommended), 4, 8 and 9).

Definitely definitely avoid Paternostro, maybe the poorest played recorded symphony cycle by any composer ever released, incredibly incoherent and faulty playing, the gripping moments far between.

What I heard from Skrowaczewski was OK too, whereas I found Tintner a bit anonymous. I prefer Karajan´s EMI 4 and 7 to his DG cycle.

I am currently listening to Celibidache 3-9/EMI but I find it uneven, at times disappointing. Celi on DG is overall faster and more lively.

Some other interesting or great Bruckner conductors: Furtwängler in 8, 9 WWII recordings; Otmar Suitner; Konwitschny in 4; Abendroth (interesting 4th); Mravinsky (8 rather than 9), Haitink (splendid 8 from 1981).

I sampled some of the above-mentioned mp3-cycle by Andreae too (http://www.talkclassical.com/28357-andreae-vso-bruckner-symphony.html#post537759);) it is interesting, lively and well played too, in mono however.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll agree with DrKilroy and half agree with joen_cph...lol.

My pick would be either Gunter Wand or Eugen Jochum except EMI instead of DG. EMI is much better sound and has much more prominent Brass. Brass is what really sells Bruckner for me and the Dresden Brass on those recordings is as fine as you will get.


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

For a complete cycle I would go for Wand, but for Bruckner I suggest that you get separated performances for each symphony. I wouldn't stay without Giulini/VPO 8th and 9th, for example.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'll peep in with a minority opinion. Tintner got me into Bruckner. He plays the symphonies they are. From there I branched into Jochum. Furtwangler, and others. These take liberties with the music.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

*Here's another minority opinion!*

I'll weigh in with a couple of blasts from our past:


superhorn said:


> No one has has surpassed [Solti] in Wagner, Bruckner, Mahler...
> 
> 
> Chi_townPhilly said:
> ...


To this, I'll add this observation about the Tintner box- if it isn't your first set of Bruckner Symphonies, it MUST be your second. [Just because you get those variant-versions that are worth hearing- especially 2 & 3.]


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The Tintner set also has the advantage of having 0 and 00 which he doesn't treat with any less TLC than the others, bearing in mind their underdog status. In fact, Tintner is virtually unassailable in the first five symphonies (by that I mean 00, 1, 0, 2 & 3) if they are taken as a whole, and his 4, 7 and 8 are also excellent.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> I'll weigh in with a couple of blasts from our past:To this, I'll add this observation about the Tintner box- if it isn't your first set of Bruckner Symphonies, it MUST be your second. [Just because you get those variant-versions that are worth hearing- especially 2 & 3.]


In my mind, the original 3rd isn't a variant, it's the only version worth hearing!


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

You can't go wrong with Karajan/BPO on DG . The performance of the 5th has never been surpassed .


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2013)

Indeed, Karajan/BPO are hard to beat. If sound quality is also a determiner, try Gewandhausorchester Leipzig with Herbert Blomstedt--one gets fantastic sound (especially if you have multi-channel SACD equipment) as well as solid interpretations.


----------



## Copperears (Nov 10, 2013)

I like Blomstedt and the Gewandhausorchester; if I don't overload on my recently-acquired Barenboim/Chicago, I'd check this one out next.

Ok wait: this is SACD only?


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

1. Wand (RCA)
2. Jochum (DG)

Tintner is also great, but I've found his set to require even more patience, which can turn people off if they already find Bruckner to be long-winded. Still very nice if you already have a taste for Bruckner's style.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

This is a cool little blog on plenty of Bruckner cycles:

http://ionarts.blogspot.com/2013/01/a-survey-of-bruckner-cycles.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2013)

Copperears said:


> I like Blomstedt and the Gewandhausorchester; if I don't overload on my recently-acquired Barenboim/Chicago, I'd check this one out next.
> 
> Ok wait: this is SACD only?


No, they are hybrid SACD/CD discs.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Barenboim/Chicago and Jochum-emi and...gosh, so many fine ones


----------



## isridgewell (Jul 2, 2013)

I have Jochum, Karajan and Barenboim (with the Chicago) and Chailly.

For me Jochum is a very good choice for an all round good set, however Karajan is also good.

If you want to get the best, it works out expensive but hunt out the individual recordings of the key symphonies, especially number 8. As far this symphony goes Wand is excellent, however Boulez (live) and Kurt Masur are also impressive. 

Bruno Walter is excellent with 4 & 9.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Jochum, DG.................


----------



## Copperears (Nov 10, 2013)

Kontrapunctus said:


> No, they are hybrid SACD/CD discs.


Okay, thank you, good to know.


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

I have the Wand set and it is great.


----------

